# WW1 tugs



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Hoping to find someone with an interest in tugs operating around the UK during WW1 - I have several noted in the harbour archives as visiting Lerwick, Shetland between 1914 and 1917 however the entries only list the vessels name, flag and a nett tonnage figure so I was hoping to find out a bit more about them to assist with some research I am currently engaged in.

Any suggestions or help greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
John


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

*WW1 Tugs*

Hello John, I have just read your thread posted in September .....sorry I didn't see it before now but I am wondering if you are still pursuing your query. 
I have some detailed info. relative to 1915 concerning a Tyne, river- based tug 's adventures when "taken over" by the Br. Govt. and despatched on a long and arduous voyage (towing barges) out to Basra. Handed back in 1920).
I appreciate that this might not be quite in line with your particular interest but if so, please let me know and I will get back to you

Perhaps I should explain that the tug in question "Joseph Crosthwaite" was one of a fleet of four owned by my Grandfather Jos. Crosthwaite of North Shields. 
With Kind Regards
Pete.


----------



## Genmac2 (6 mo ago)

WW1 'SALVAGE' TUGS - HMS 'Slieve Foy' (1915), 'Hughlin', (1915-1916)

I have just registered onto this forum today to find out any information /photographs of the following WW1 SALVAGE Tugs used by the Royal Naval Reserve (Admiralty Salvage Section) during WW1


HMS 'Slieve Foy'
HMS 'Hughlin'

My Great Uncle Master Mariner ( 003385) Captain George James Wheeler OBE was a temporary Lieutenant on HMS 'Slieve Foy' & HMS 'Hughlin' conducting salvage operations on the Suez Canal in the Middle East .As well as Salvage vessels they might have acted as armed gunboat and pilot vessel.

I look forward to hearing from anybody that might have any more information and photographs of the two tugs


----------

